# 1st Fertility Clinic Appointment, overweight, pcos - what to expect?



## katiegregory (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a newbie, and can't find a relevant thread ( if there is one, please point me in the right direction and ignore my ramblings!) to answer my questions.

Firstly I have my 1st fertility appointment set for 19/09/11 at Nottigham Fertility clinic.  I have previously had laparoscopies, scans, treatments for pcos and endo and a dye test on my tubes which was patent.  We've been ttc for about 18 months and have finally got the referral - what can I expect from this 1st appointment? Do I need to do anything to prepare ( or be prepared) for? Also, is Nottingham any good?

Secondly I am seriously overweight, BMI of 36.  Now I'm fairly active, eat healthily, etc. but find shifting the weight is near to impossible. I know weight is a huge issue when ttc but is there anything I should be asking for (drug wise) at this appointment which may help? I've seen metformin banded around, but don't know anything about it and wonder if this drug will help balance out my hormones/cycles? I don't want a miracle diet drug but a regular cycle would be nice!

Finally, is there anything I should ask at this appointment? What I mean is, what would you have asked at these initial meetings with the benefit of hindsight?

Sorry for the long one but I hope you guys can help and provide abit of insight in this new and slightly intimidating process.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Katie, 
There are a number of threads that could give you more detailed information and advice:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=522.0 is the thread that covers the Nottinghamshire area, maybe someone has experience of your particular clinic.

You can also tap into the Pcos area at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Your clinic may provide you with a prescription for drugs to help with weight loss that in turn could also be helpful to your PCOS - as they will not consider starting any treatment until your BMI is nearer the 28 mark - but again you could check/ask at your appointment what their BMI limit is.

I would envisage that they'll get the ball rolling with a myriad of blood tests to check HIV/ Chylmidia / FSH levels etc. ... they may well give you a date to return to check on your weight loss. You won't get a schedule of treatment or your prescription for your drugs until nearer your start date.

Going from memory the first appointment is just to go through and confirm your history / medical conditions/ prescription medication etc. They may also ask your partner to do a sperm analysis test, as well as various blood tests - just so they have all the results they could possibly need before they begin treatment.

You'll get an indication of what type of treatment you'll be earmarked for - IUI/ IVF / ICSI but this depends on your personal circumstances ie male / female issues - and you may not know this for sure until you and the clinic have all the test results back.

I hope the links of useful to you - but anything you need please shout up, we're here for you anytime.
Sheila


----------



## katiegregory (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the links and info, all of it's interesting and helpful. We've already done the bloods and semen so I hope we can move on a bit further down the line, or at least be given a target to aim for. 

Thanks again,


----------



## want-2ba-mum (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello  

My next fertility appointment is also on the 19th of September 

I, like you was also really keen to know about my first appointment. But at my first appointment i had not had blood tests, or the dye test so you have a head start!
They will just take your details and i was given a claumedia test. My boyfriend had already had a semen annalysis done, but he had to do another. 

These things seem to take so long!! On the 19th it will of been 4 months since our last appointment, the time is going really slow. Im very keen to find out what happens now because all of our tests are done. I dont think i will have lost enough weight for our treatment to star though


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Katie, ive got PCOS too, and am overweight, so far since 2008 ive managed to lose 2 1/2 stone, started losing weight mainly since january, i go weightwatchers.  Ive started my DR tablets today and got my baseline scan on 6th sept.  Ask ur drs wat they want ur baseline BMI to be before starting treatment, also Metformin wont entirely help u lose weight and thier tons symptoms that go with it, but everyone is different.  I have naughtly stopped taking mine as it has given me headaches bloated stomache, upset stomach and mood swings bizzare i now.  Good luck with everything hun, let me know how u get on??

lots      AND


----------

